# V-brake adapter for Kleins (and others)



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

There was some discussion in the past about using v-brakes on some of the older (pre-94) Klein and other bikes. A picture of a v-brake adapter was posted that attaches to the seat post bolt. I asked biketoolsetc.com if they've seen this. Here is what Larry Browning (manager) said:

_The upper part looks like our JW-NZ148 while the lower part looks like 
our JW-ACG, I added a washer and a JW-CC182 to make it work.

If you want it, just order one each:
JW-NZ148
JW-ACG

I'll toss in the washer & JW-CC182 . Just mention "Klein Do Dah" in the notes_

It's about $15 including shipping for the parts. So if interested, go to: http://www.biketoolsetc.com/

Told him I was impressed that people remember such details. Anyways, there you go. Picture stolen from one of Carsten's posts. Click for the original thread.

'Guin


----------



## Chasintrane (Jun 1, 2006)

Anybody know where I can find the out of stock hanger mentioned above?

http://www.biketoolsetc.com/index.c...s&sc=Brake&tc=Cable-Hangers&item_id=JW-NZ148B


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Call Larry at Biketoolsetc, he'll know the exact part and part number by heart without having to look it up. He would be a good source and if they aren't going to be getting it soon, might be able to direct you elsewhere.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Old thread, but wanted people to know that Larry is alive and well and just shipped out an adapter for my 95 Attitude.


----------

